

How to crash IE9 with some simple CSS - andrewingram
http://tech.onefinestay.com/post/45746129401/dont-trust-your-bug-reports-aka-how-to-crash-ie9

======
Zirro
The text doesn't mention if the bug remains in Internet Explorer 10. It would
be interesting to know if the bug has been fixed in the latest major version.

Does Microsoft send out non-security updates for Internet Explorer 9 for those
who are unable or unwilling to update to the latest version?

~~~
josteink
Unable to reproduce in MSIE10:

<http://jsfiddle.net/4Zukm/>

~~~
beeglebug
That code won't kill it, it seems to need a width and height, see this one:

<http://codepen.io/beeglebug/pen/ntLbv>

~~~
nailer
Just wanted to make sure this CodePen breaks IE9 (before we confirm whether
its fixed in IE10):

Confirmed kills IE9 9.0.8112.16421

~~~
RandallBrown
It kills the page for me, but not the whole browser. Same build.

------
beeglebug
Test case: <http://codepen.io/beeglebug/pen/ntLbv>

------
Cowboy_X
ooooh I have a story similar to this

Back in 2010 I moved to a new city, and was trying to find a graphic design
firm that wanted an in-house web developer. I shopped a resume (with prominent
link to on-line portfolio) to all sorts of shops, never got a single call
back.

A while later, I had brief access to a Mac, and decided to check out my site
there (those were the dark OS 9 days when Mac testing was sort of optional).
Turns out that a CSS glitch in IE Mac would take down — not just the browser —
but the entire computer. I had been walking around crashing systems and losing
peoples work for months.

~~~
jordanthoms
I don't think you meant 2010 there...

------
melling
Hopefully, Microsoft will get around to pushing IE10 to consumers soon. IE10's
market shares stands at 2.35%.

[http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser_version-ww-
daily-20130218...](http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser_version-ww-
daily-20130218-20130319)

I look forward to it hitting double digits this year.

------
Aardwolf
Did you report this bug to the IE team?

~~~
ecaron
They'll just tell him that he should fix his CSS
([https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/microsoft...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/microsoft.public.internetexplorer.general/gKJkXcWYpLI)).
The only thing publicly announcing a MSIE bug will do is subject the author to
ceaseless attacks from "you're either with us or against us" Internet Explorer
fans (speaking from personal experience.)

~~~
mkr-hn
2013 Microsoft seems to be trying hard not to be 2009 Microsoft. Might be
worth another shot.

~~~
Piskvorrr
I'd say "2013 Microsoft is trying hard to seem not to be 2009 Microsoft." Same
words, but what a difference!

~~~
mkr-hn
I've taken a second look at some MS products in the last couple of years.
There's tangible improvement, to the point where I don't use what I used
before in some cases. I switched to Bing from Google, and switched to Live
Office (the free edition) from Google Docs. Google only wins in accessibility
--I can reach everything easily from one place. That's where MS has a lot of
room for improvement.

I would consider paying the $5/month for Office 365 if Google ever took away
my free domain email hosting.

------
cheeaun
Would be useful if there's a simple testcase page for this.

------
fredley
Of your fixes, did you need to do all of them or was any one on its own
suffice to fix the problem?

------
codefoe
Microcrap strikes again.

